# medium sized goldfish



## smellsfishy (Oct 16, 2006)

ok, so i got these 2 medium sized gold fish in a 5 1/2 gallon tank and a 20 gallon aquatech filter on there. before u all jump on me...yes, i know its too small for them. im really worried for their well being, but 10-20 gallon tanks r so expensive. u think they'll be ok until i can get a bigger tank?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Depends on how long it will take before you can get them a bigger tank. A 20g isn't going to be big enough either. If they are fancy goldfish, you'll need at least a 40g tank, and if they are common or comet goldfish, you'll need a very large pond. Tanks really aren't that expensive, and used tanks are available on Craigslist.com, Ebay.com, garage sales, newspapers, etc., for pretty cheap.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

That depends on how long they've been in there, and when you get another tank.

"Too expensive" is not an excuse to cause these fish suffering and eventually death... Set yourself a deadline. If you cannot get an approriate-sized tank (which may be bigger than 30 gallons depending on what type of goldfish you have) by this coming Friday, you must return the goldfish to your LFS.

I would suggest you return them TODAY. That way you can save your money and buy the perfect tank...
Also, you can find used tanks for considerably cheaper. Try e-bay, craigslist.com, local classifieds, etc.


----------



## smellsfishy (Oct 16, 2006)

they're really not that big at all. they were labled "medium sized gold fish." they've been in the tank for about 2 days now. i never really said that the tanks being expensive was an excuse to not get a bigger tank, just venting a little frustration is all. if i could get a tank by next month, should they be ok?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

If you honestly can get one large enough by next month (which is in less than 2 weeks), then they should be fine until then. The problem is "next month" tends to become "the month after that" and then "the month after that" until you suddenly realize 6 months has gone by and you've done irreparable damage to them. Your medium sized goldfish, however, are most likely comets, which aren't suitable for any tank the average aquarist can afford. They will need a very large pond, as they get to be 2+ feet long.


----------



## smellsfishy (Oct 16, 2006)

The problem is "next month" tends to become "the month after that" and then "the month after that" until you suddenly realize 6 months has gone by and you've done irreparable damage to them.



try not to assume i'd be one of those people, ok? thanks.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't think she was accusing YOU of being that way, specifically. But procrastination is a human trait, and it's something I've seen a lot of in Fish Forums and others. An awful lot.

The bottom line is that you've got some gold fish in a 5 gallon tank... all the matters is what you will do to right that situation. Are you going to invest in a big tank the correct size, even if it is "too expensive"? Bring them back to the petstore and get someone more appropriate for your 5 gallon, like a male betta?


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

honestly, if you're saying that a 10-20 gal tank is expensive, you probably shouldn't be getting yourself into fish... They're going to cost a lot more than just a one-time tank fee... Goldfish are about the worst fish that you could keep in an undersized tank, since they produce soooo much waste in such a short period of time, continuously. they're not easy keepers, as you need more frequent water changes with them. Honestly, there are so many more fish that you could keep in a 10-20 gal that's a lot less work. 

Oh, and at my LFS, a medium sized goldfish is usually about 2", and they usually come in a tank of mixed fancies, and can be any of of them: ryukins, telescopes/moors, pearlscales, orandas, lionheads...


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

umm i had like 11 in my 30 gallon and they were alive for over 2 years... and i barely touched that tank... but now their in a pond and have taken off in growing. so my voice of opinion would be to get a bigger tank asap. i felt bad for keeping them in my 30 which is why i gave them all away


----------

